# Structural integrity



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I am just wondering the following.

230 gallon tank, 12 mm glass, 6-1.5" holes drilled in the back glass for bulkheads etc, back glass meaures 72" X 32" 12 mm thick..none of the holes are drilled very close to an edge of the glass....should I be concerned about the structural integrity of that back glass once the tank is filled with 200 plus gallons of water?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That glass seems thin to me for a 230 gallon as it is... My 120 is 10mm I believe and it looks thin. 12mm is just shy of .5"

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My 300g is 5/8" glass all around and laminated 5/8" on the bottom making the bottom 1 1/4 thick plus eurobracing and extra supports in the bottom corners... although my tank is 8 feet long. Personally I wouldnt go any thinner than 5/8" (16mm) on anything 250g+

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, but neither of you has given a answer or opinion to my question!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

I would try to call the aquarium maker in victoria, don't remember the name though sorry.

Douglas


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry, I have never drilled a tank before... I would be leary of drilling it, being as thin as it is... Unless you could laminate another .5" layer over where you want to drill and then drill both layers for a little more strength... Spit.fire I think would be the guy to ask

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------

